# Orange peels?



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've read and heard that if you place orange peels in the brown bags or in the glass jars along with the weed during the drying/curing process it is very beneficial.

I heard that the orange peels absorb extra moisture that is in the air which prevents mold from growing.  I also heard that if can add a little bit of orange flavor to the weed.

Any truth? If so, could you do this with other fruits that have peels?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard the opposite.. it helps rehydrate the bud.

Seems a little silly, doesn't it? I wouldn't want any 'artificial' extra flavor.


----------



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting.  I was thinking about trying it just on a little bit of the yield as an experiment. If i put the peels in the jar when the weed is completely dry do you think it will be less harmful? So it does give it a little orangy flavor?

Or should i just competely nix this idea?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

Only time I heard of it was to help "expand" brick weed. Brick weed anything that "improves" flavor is a plus. 
but good weed harvested and cured right should never be altered for any reason IMO. (hash extraction excluded of course  )


----------



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 11, 2007)

What is brick weed and IMO. thanks for the advice though i probably wont try it.


----------



## albasketball3424 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am waiting for my harvest so i bought some brick weed and it was really dry and shitting and i through some ornage peels in with it and it added lots of moisture to the weed. I wouldn't use ornage peels unless you have brick weed or you want to add some moisture to your bud


----------



## reefer (Sep 16, 2007)

the orange peels sounds like a myth. I dont c how they would absorb moisture. I once heard you can get high by eating orange peels with Aquafresh toothpaste on em. My ******* even tried it. If you couldnt guess, it doesnt work. Interesting taste though


----------



## Mutt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Reefer, the orange peel does not absorb the moisture it releases it so the brick weed can absorb it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 16, 2007)

albasketball3424 said:
			
		

> i bought some brick weed and it was really dry and shitting...


 
What a quaint image that portrays...

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## GotBud? (Sep 21, 2007)

reefer said:
			
		

> I once heard you can get high by eating orange peels with Aquafresh toothpaste on em. My ******* even tried it. If you couldnt guess, it doesnt work. Interesting taste though


 
haha dude, your awesome.  I would probably do the same thing.  Thats alright though, were just trying to get high right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What a quaint image that portrays...
> 
> Thanks for sharing that.


 
:giggle:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to roll my own cigs. And yea, a small peice of orange peel or apple slice helps rehydrate stale smoke- it did take on a mild citrus flavor, but sublime. I wouldnt want to cure weed with a peel tho. Just asking to promote mold. 

I would only leave the peice in for a day or two- anything more and it make the tobacco too moist to smoke properly in papers.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2007)

Your all looking in the wrong direction, dry orange peel will absorb moisture and when it re hydrates it has taken its fill of moisture, take it out and put a new bit in, it works the same as silica 

Hippy


----------



## reefer (Sep 22, 2007)

GotBud? said:
			
		

> haha dude, your awesome. I would probably do the same thing. Thats alright though, were just trying to get high right?


 
ha ha ya. i ran out of bud.
i do what i gatta do


----------

